# CSawyers crystal blueing



## Youngecollector (Jan 19, 2012)

7 on base blue vein stains
 On
 Inner front face only, 7 inces tall says sawyers crystal blueing on lower front of bottle stacked on top of eachother it has a cork neck and the bottles shoulder is
 Curved. Please help me identify the ge and value.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 19, 2012)

"Maureen Crawford and Her Display of Sawyerâ€™s Crystal Blueing Bottles" From.

 Hello Youngecollector,

 Welcome to the A-BN. Photos would be helpful for us tell what you are talking about. 

 Sawyer's Bluing was an ultra common household laundry product, much like Clorox. As you can see from the above photo, there are variations in size, color, and embossing. They were produced from the late 1880's well into the 20th Century. 






 Sawyer's are ubiquitous for the diggers amongst us. Sometimes, they're pretty cool and funky. There's certainly no shortage of them. "Value" is minimal, generally.


----------



## Youngecollector (Jan 23, 2012)

Heres a pic


----------



## epackage (Jan 24, 2012)

It's worth about $5 YC...


----------



## Youngecollector (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

